# RF Stimulation (not destruction)



## shelli0951 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to bill (or is it even possible to bill) for a radiofrequency stimulation of the inguinal nerve or peripheral nerve, just stimulation, not destruction.

Thanks,
Shelli


----------



## Kristin (Aug 27, 2008)

Look at CPT 64450 and see if that fits what is being performed. I would lean more toward this code with stimulation only.


----------



## shelli0951 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Kristin


----------

